# Discord Servers



## MaplePurrys (Oct 2, 2022)

Random question, but what are the best furry discord servers in your opinion? Honestly I'm trying to find chill servers, mostly because the really popular ones are overwhelming at times ^^;

and before anyone asks no I don't mind if you send server links through here


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

I've yet to find a good one tbh.


----------



## MaplePurrys (Oct 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've yet to find a good one tbh.


Some of them are just too crowded tbh, then again that might just be a me thing lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

MaplePurrys said:


> Some of them are just too crowded tbh, then again that might just be a me thing lol


Crowding is definitely a concern and not even for any anxiety issues. No one can get a word in and cliques form where the simple act of trying to start a topic becomes some fucking competition.

The ones that aren't huge general servers are ultra specific which makes them pointless. "Amsterdam LGBTQ Vore ERP Server!"
Like what?
Everything else has 3 whole members that forgot they're even in there. 

Anyway. I'm chummy with the owner of this place. I don't use it anymore because I don't really fit in, but it was the least insufferable I've tried that's not entirely suffocating with activity. https://disboard.org/server/451521989165842442


----------



## MaplePurrys (Oct 3, 2022)

Sadly I am under the age of 16, but I'll definitely check it out if it's still up by the time I become 16, thanks! ^^

and yeahh some of the servers I've attempted to join have always been really cliquey, and tend to just drown people out when they speak. It's very annoying when I try to make friends and I simply just get a welcome and then get blatantly talked over 


Judge Spear said:


> Crowding is definitely a concern and not even for any anxiety issues. No one can get a word in and cliques form where the simple act of trying to start a topic becomes some fucking competition.
> 
> The ones that aren't huge general servers are ultra specific which makes them pointless. "Amsterdam LGBTQ Vore ERP Server!"
> Like what?
> ...


----------



## KresiekTheFurry (Oct 3, 2022)

I've joined a few that imo are the best, I've not been able to talk on them for a little while due to work and life so I'm not too sure what it's like as of today, I'm not sure if I can just send discord invites here but if I can let me know and I'll send them.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 14, 2022)

ssaannttoo's server isn't overly active (yet) and is for "casually hanging out".


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 15, 2022)

A lot of the groups on discord are cliquey for sure. I've thought about starting one myself but haven't fully decided if I wanted or not yet.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 15, 2022)

Join the Project Eastwind discord, game with furry characters that's in development and has a nice not too big community of furries on their discord


----------

